# K2 Maysis Sizing Question



## ylnad123 (Jan 2, 2010)

order both, return the one that isn't good.


----------



## UTSnowboarder (Dec 7, 2010)

My experience with them was that they are very cushy and will pack out the extra 1/2 size -- so go with the 6's if you can fit in 'em new.


----------



## Csanto23 (Feb 23, 2010)

I have them, they run small. I have an 11 and the toe box crushes my toes. I'm an 11 in just about every shoe/sneaker


----------

